# Bảng giá nệm bông ép Vạn Thành



## nguyenlamtgn (30/12/19)

Trân trọng gửi đến quý anh/chị khách hàng bảng giá nệm bông ép Vạn Thành mới 2020 đầy đủ các loại như: nệm ép gấp 3 Vạn Thành, nệm cao su gòn ép Vạn Thành, nệm mút Vạn Thành ưu đãi giảm 15% cùng quà tặng khi mua sắm tại hệ thống 35 chi nhánh Thế Giới Nệm trên toàn quốc.  

QUYỀN LỢI KHI MUA SẮM TẠI THEGIOINEM.COM:

- Ưu đãi giá sốc
- Nhận quà tặng hấp dẫn
- Cam kết hàng chính hãng 100%
- Giao hàng miễn phí trong phạm vi 25km
- Chính sách đổi - trả rõ ràng
- Hậu mãi tốt (Bảo hành nhanh chóng - Quà tặng sinh nhật...)

*1.  Bảng Giá Nệm Bông Ép Vạn Thành Gấp 3:*







Bảng giá nệm bông ép Vạn Thành​
►► Giá trên là giá niêm yết công ty. Để xem giá khuyến mãi và Combo quà tặng khi mua sắm tại hệ thống Thegioinem.com, quý khách vui lòng click vào  ĐÂY !!

*- *Nệm bông ép Vạn Thành được làm từ bông tấm PE ép, tạo độ đàn hồi cao, không lún, xẹp. Vỏ nệm sử dụng bằng chất liệu vải Cotton, độ bền cao, hình thức đẹp. Nệm có độ phẳng cao giúp sự tuần hoàn máu tốt, không gây cong võng cột sống, đặc biệt tốt cho trẻ em đang trong quá trình phát triển xương và cơ thể.

-  Nệm có thể gấp gọn lại sử dụng như sofa, nhẹ nhàng, dễ di chuyển.  

- Bảo hành 7 năm.

*2. Nệm cao su gòn ép Vạn Thành Ultra Care:  *






Bảng giá nệm bông ép Vạn Thành Ultra Care​ 
►► Giá trên là giá niêm yết công ty. Hiện Thegioinem.com đang có chương trình khuyến mãi ĐỒNG GIÁ 900,000Đ với 3 kích thước: 140x195x3cm, 155x195x3cm và 180x195x3cm

-  Nệm được sản xuất từ thành phần cao su thiên nhiên,  mang đến cho bạn sự nâng đở hoàn hảo cho  giấc ngủ sâu và ngon giấc. Chân nệm được thiết kế bằng lớp gòn cao cấp, bề mặt phẳng, có độ bền cao, không gây xẹp lún giúp bạn khi ngủ máu tuần hoàn tốt hơn, không gây mệt mỏi đau lưng. 

- Nệm được Bảo hành: 5 năm.

*3. Nệm Mousse Ép Vạn Thành BH 10 Năm*







Bảng giá nệm mousse Vạn Thành bảo hành 10 năm​ 
►► Giá trên là giá niêm yết công ty. Để xem giá khuyến mãi giảm 15% và quà tặng quý khách vui lòng click vào *ĐÂY* !!

Chất liệu: Nệm mousse ép Vạn Thành  được làm từ nguồn nguyên liệu thiên nhiên, không chất độc hại, đảm bảo an toàn cho người sử dụng. Nệm có độ đàn hồi cao, không lún, xẹp. Vỏ nệm sử dụng bằng chất liệu vải cotton và vải gấm, độ bền cao, hình thức đẹp.
Bảo hành 10 năm.

*4. Nệm Mousse Premium Vạn Thành BH 12 Năm*





Bảng giá nệm mút Vạn Thành bảo hành 12 năm​

►► Giá trên là giá niêm yết công ty. Để xem giá khuyến mãi giảm 15% và quà tặng quý khách vui lòng click vào *ĐÂY* !!
Nệm Mousse Premium Vạn Thành  BH 12 Năm được thiết kế đặc biệt giúp nệm phân bổ đều trọng lượng cơ thể, ôm sát mọi đường cong từ đầu xuống chân, đặc biệt rất tốt người bệnh lý đau lưng, đau cột sống. Lõi  *nệm mousse* được cấu tạo bằng thành phần mousse tỷ trọng cao với cấu trúc bọt foam vừng chắc, mang lại sự nâng đở tuyệt vời.
Bảo hành 12 năm.

Ngoài ra, Chúng tôi nhận đặt hàng các kích thước khác theo yêu cầu của quý khách hàng. Liên hệ ngay để được tư vấn,  hotline: 028 66 806 325 - 0909 234 325

*Chính sách vận chuyển:*
- Đối với sản phẩm nệm : Chúng tôi vận chuyển miễn phí nội thành các khu vực: TPHCM, Bình Dương, Biên Hòa, Vũng Tàu, Nha Trang, Đà Nẵng, Long An, Long Xuyên, Đồng Tháp, Cần Thơ, Vĩnh Long, Rạch Giá, Sóc Trăng. Hỗ trợ 50% phí vận chuyển các tỉnh thành khác.

- Đối với các sản phẩm nội thất, giường ngủ: Chi phí vận chuyển lắp ráp cho các quận nội thành Tp.HCM 100k/giường, các quận ngoài TP là 250k/giường.

*Chính sách thanh toán:* 
- Chấp nhận thanh toán bằng thẻ tín dụng/ thẻ ghi nợ, Visa Card, Master Card, American Express, JCB tại cửa hàng Thế Giới Nệm hoặc tại nhà khách hàng (Áp dụng cho khách hàng khu vực Tp. HCM).

Bán trả góp lãi suất 0% dành cho khách hàng có thẻ tín dụng quốc tế Sacombank, Eximbank, Maritime Bank, HSBC, SCB hoặc trả góp có lãi suất thông qua cty tài chính ACS, HDSAIGON dành cho khách hàng không có thẻ tín dụng (áp dụng trong toàn hệ thống Thế Giới Nệm).

Nhận vệ sinh (giặt) nệm, thảm, ghế sofa,... tận nhà với dịch vụ nhanh chóng và giá thành thấp.

Mọi chi tiết thắc mắc hay có nhu cầu được hỗ trợ thêm thông tin về chương trình khuyến mãi và trả góp, Vui lòng liên hệ cho chúng tôi: (08) 66 804 325; hotline: 0909 060 325 – 0909 990 325.


----------

